# O que está a mudar o clima da Europa e América do Norte?



## Sunnyrainy (16 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Esta manhã, na TSF, surgiu a seguinte notícia:

_«O abrandamento de uma corrente de jacto, responsável pelas mudanças no tempo, está a alterar o clima na Europa e na América do Norte. Isto significa que, por exemplo, os períodos de chuva ou de calor se prolongam mais no tempo. 

As correntes de jacto são bandas de vento extremamente fortes que muitas vezes ultrapassam os 200 quilómetros/hora e, por vezes, os 400 quilómetros/hora. 

Estas correntes formam-se com as grandes diferenças de temperatura das massas de ar, ou seja, quanto maior for a diferença de temperatura, mais rápidas são as correntes de jacto.

Mas não é o que está a acontecer. Tudo por causa do aquecimento do Ártico que está a abrandar a circulação das correntes de jacto. É o que defende a cientista Jennifer Francis, da Universidade de Rutgers, em Nova Jérsia. Em declarações BBC, esta cientista, que que integra uma mesa de debate sobre a alteração climática no Ártico, a decorrer em Chicago, acrescenta que este fenómeno vai «ocorrer com maior frequência». _

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6aGdSROn-I"]Scientists Say Severe Weather Being Caused By Change In The Jet Stream - YouTube[/ame]

_
No fundo, explica, «estes padrões muito ondulantes das correntes de jacto levam à *persistência das condições climatéricas num determinado local*». Por isso, o clima parece que está "preso" numa determinada região do globo.»_

Fonte: TSF.PT, Cristina Santos

Já tinha ouvido falar nesta hipótese para explicação tanto das últimas ocorrências meteorológicas prolongadas na América do Norte (Frio extremo e neve) tanto das depressões quase consecutivas que têm afetado o tempo na Europa ocidental...
No verão poderá levar a ondas de calor mais prolongadas!

PS: Não sei se foi já criado algum tópico sobre esta situação em concreto. Se sim, movam por favor esta noticia para lá


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Mais uma noticia sem fundamento, que cada vez que existe tempo severo nos EUA ou no Reino Unido surgem estas noticias esfalhafatosas e sem fundamento nenhum, e analisando somente aquilo que se passou num ano .....
Agora este ano não foi frio por lá mas chuvoso ... defende o aquecimento global, com o aquecimento do ártico .. bla bla !
Para o ano é extremamente frio por lá ... dizem que caminhamos para uma era Glaciar, bla bla ....


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

Já tinha ouvido falar sobre este enfraquecimento do jet com consequente aumento de amplitude nas suas ondulações, numa palestra que assisti na universidade sobre o clima. Não acho que seja, neste caso, uma notícia de sensacionalismo. Acho que é verdade o que se afirma.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Mais uma noticia sem fundamento, que cada vez que existe tempo severo nos EUA ou no Reino Unido surgem estas noticias esfalhafatosas e sem fundamento nenhum, e analisando somente aquilo que se passou num ano .....
> Agora este ano não foi frio por lá mas chuvoso ... defende o aquecimento global, com o aquecimento do ártico .. bla bla !
> Para o ano é extremamente frio por lá ... dizem que caminhamos para uma era Glaciar, bla bla ....



Concordo em absoluto com a tua analise.
Relativo a estas temáticas das alterações climáticas, tenho um ceticismo, diria uma realismo total, não nego o aquecimento total pois não nego evidências, de facto a temperatura media do ar tem subido, o que coloco em causa é que vá subir de forma tão súbita como o lobbie da comunidade cientifica defende, e mais para mim o próprio aquecimento global, não será capaz de sequer provocar alterações significativas no nosso clima a latitudes temperadas(quanto muito isso irá-se refletir nos Polos) e muito menos na biodiversidade,fauna,flora, ou seja, durante a nossa contemporaneidade não vamos ver nem o nosso pais se transformar num deserto semi-arido, nem iremos viver culturas vinícolas no sul de Inglaterra, nem iremos ser invadidos pelo mar, nem iremos ter secas perpetuas, bla,bla, isso existe tudo no Mundo e dos Homens nos seus interesses, nas suas politicas, nas suas manias, mas a Natureza é imune a tudo isso e seguirá o seu rumo natural.
Na nossa "era", próximos 60-70 anos iremos assistir a décadas mais frias, outras mais quentes, Invernos mais frios outros mais quentes, uns mais chuvosos outros mais secos, iremos assistir a Verões muito quentes, depois a Verões mais frescos, com um pouco de sorte iremos ver nevar umas 2,3 vezes em Lisboa e pronto é isto, nem isto irá virar deserto do Sahara, nem iremos ficar alagados nem nada que se pareça.
Acho que em certos lobbies científicos vive-se um pouco uma mania hollywoodesca, não conseguem aceitar a inevitabilidade de enquanto cá andarmos próximos 60-80 anos muito dificilmente irá acontecer algo de Extraordinário, épico a nível do climas mas sim pequenas alterações praticamente insignificantes.


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Fev 2014 às 13:19)

Engracado coincidencia ou nao essas ultimas grandes nevascas do Japao eu notei uma menor atividade da corrente do jato que em fevereiro teria acelerado a area de baixa pressao, e nao teria nevando por tao prolongado tempo... Mais isso nao e nada cientifico e so um "feeling"


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

As consecutivas depressões que têm afectado este ano a Europa Ocidental (e consequentemente a quase total ausência de inverno na Europa Central e Escandinávia) devem-se essencialmente ao facto da corrente de jacto no Atlântico estar fortíssima, exactamente o contrário do que se defende na notícia. 
Com isto não quero afirmar que a teoria não esteja correcta, mas não serve de justificação para o que se passou neste inverno.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Concordo em absoluto com a tua analise.
> Relativo a estas temáticas das alterações climáticas, tenho um ceticismo, diria uma realismo total, não nego o aquecimento total pois não nego evidências, de facto a temperatura media do ar tem subido, o que coloco em causa é que vá subir de forma tão súbita como o lobbie da comunidade cientifica defende, e mais para mim o próprio aquecimento global, não será capaz de sequer provocar alterações significativas no nosso clima a latitudes temperadas(quanto muito isso irá-se refletir nos Polos) e muito menos na biodiversidade,fauna,flora, ou seja, durante a nossa contemporaneidade não vamos ver nem o nosso pais se transformar num deserto semi-arido, nem iremos viver culturas vinícolas no sul de Inglaterra, nem iremos ser invadidos pelo mar, nem iremos ter secas perpetuas, bla,bla, isso existe tudo no Mundo e dos Homens nos seus interesses, nas suas politicas, nas suas manias, mas a Natureza é imune a tudo isso e seguirá o seu rumo natural.
> Na nossa "era", próximos 60-70 anos iremos assistir a décadas mais frias, outras mais quentes, Invernos mais frios outros mais quentes, uns mais chuvosos outros mais secos, iremos assistir a Verões muito quentes, depois a Verões mais frescos, com um pouco de sorte iremos ver nevar umas 2,3 vezes em Lisboa e pronto é isto, nem isto irá virar deserto do Sahara, nem iremos ficar alagados nem nada que se pareça.
> Acho que em certos lobbies científicos vive-se um pouco uma mania hollywoodesca, não conseguem aceitar a inevitabilidade de enquanto cá andarmos próximos 60-80 anos muito dificilmente irá acontecer algo de Extraordinário, épico a nível do climas mas sim pequenas alterações praticamente insignificantes.



Não nego de todo o sensacionalismo que esta notícia acarreta, nem os lobbies científicos pelas alterações climáticas repentinas.
Apesar de tudo é um estudo. E é também uma tese da qual já tinha ouvido falar por outros meios. Se a devemos ou não discartar... não sei.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2014 às 20:16)

o problema é acharmos o clima uma coisa imutavel, quando todo o planeta já foi tropical uma bola de neve nem O2 tinha no inicio temos de aceitar que apesar de do padrão actual existem sempre variações que em ultima instância levam a um novo padrão eu não suporto o tipico tenho 40 anos e nunca tinha visto tal coisa


----------



## Zapiao (16 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Obviamente tem tudo a ver com o aquecimento global, embora nunca se saiba para onde está a caminhar por mais que digam que vai acontecer isto ou aquilo.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema é acharmos o clima uma coisa imutavel, quando todo o planeta já foi tropical uma bola de neve nem O2 tinha no inicio temos de aceitar que apesar de do padrão actual existem sempre variações que em ultima instância levam a um novo padrão eu não suporto o tipico tenho 40 anos e nunca tinha visto tal coisa



Sim o clima é uma realidade dinâmica que altera-se sempre através de ciclos, só acho que na nossa contemporâniedade ou seja, enquanto formos vivos e vivos aqueles que conhecemos nao vamos assistir a nenhuma alteração brutal ou significativa que altere aquilo que conhecemos, 50,60,70,80 anos são segundos a nivel de alterações de ciclos climáticos da Terra e é isso que a comunidade cientifica mediática,sensacionalista e hollywoodesca tem dificuldade em aceitar.


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2014 às 02:46)

Bom, este ano não é nada de anormal, o que está a causar este padrão de circulação pela NAM/ATL/EUR é essencialmente uma grande bolha de anomalia positiva da temperatura da agua do mar no Pacifico NW ( uma insurgência rápida de um PDO+ após uns anos de PDO-).







Isto gera  um anticiclone  de bloqueio nas latitudes médias ( aguas quentes aquecem a troposfera da célula polar, a transferência de calor latente na vertical diminui o gradiente térmico e estabiliza a atmosfera, chama-se a isto uma bolha de ar quente ou warm bubble).

Por fim,a circulação do jet polar, que separa o ar polar mais frio do ar das latitudes médias e baixas, é distorcido.

No caso especifico deste ano, a circulação tem prevalecido de NW na América do norte ( puxando o frio artico do alaska/canadá para sul e sudeste).

Por outro lado, temos tido um Atlantico quente nas latitudes subtropicais ( 25-40ºN), que tende a fortalecer o anticiclone entre a Bermuda e a Madeira.
A circulação do anticiclone ejecta para norte o ar húmido tropical, que se mantem pouco alterado pois move-se sobre aguas quentes, acabando colidindo com o ar frio que sai da América.

A colisão das massas de ar, exatamente justaposto com um padrão do jet perfeito, leva á génese de sequencias de baixas pressões que teem afectado toda a Europa.


::::::::::::::::::::::

Quanto á mudança climática...já ocorreram anos com características similares a este, o Joe Bastardi tem feito varias referencias a isso no weatherbell.com ( ATENÇÃO que eu não sou um grande fã do fanatismo e mania de grandeza do Bastardi, mas quando alguém tem razão o burro cala-se e abaixa as orelhas...).

Este Inverno tem tido um padrão sazonal mais incomum, é certo, mas que se tem verificado até mais aos níveis da precipitação.

*No que toda ás anomalias térmicas face a 1981-2010 temos tido um Inverno normal a fresco pela Europa W, com anomalias positivas mais intensas na faixa central e SE da Europa.*






 A nível global, nada de preocupante...o gelo no Artico está baixo ( talvez tenhamos uma primavera de bloqueio Artico, que juntando ao padrão das teleconexões pode da num período bastante interessante com mais trovoadas por cá ).

O gelo Antártico, tem estado bem acima da média já há uns anos para cá, o que confirma a resiliência da Antartica e o quão a geografia do HS favorece o isolamento por gradiente térmico da atmosfera antartica face ao resto da circulação geral.

As temperaturas teem andado estáveis, com anomalias positivas é certo (de origem natural ou humana é discutível...eu aposto que o ser humano tem tido um papel relevante, mas a anomalia é muito inferior ao previsto plo IPCC).

http://www.drroyspencer.com/2014/02/uah-global-temperature-update-for-january-2014-0-29-deg-c/


----------



## hurricane (18 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Bom sou um leigo no assunto, apesar de gostar imenso de meteorologia. Mas para aguçar um pouco mais o debate deixo aqui um vídeo feito pela NOAA

http://www.dinheirovivo.pt/Videos/Detalhe/CIECO325013.html

sobre o degelo no Ártico. Não digo que possa ser preocupante ou as causas para o efeito, mas penso que isto trará consequências graduais no clima do hemisfério Norte.


----------

